# Storing beeswax



## stormyinc

So I'm in the process of turning the 2-1lb blocks of beeswax I ordered into smaller pieces for easier melting. What's a good/safe way to store the beeswax until I'm ready to use? 

Thanks!
Natasha


----------



## arnoldhicks

in something clean where it won't melt


----------



## Bee Bliss

ziplock plastic freezer bags.


----------



## Vance G

I have 80 pounds that have been laying on a shed floor hot in the summer and cold in the winter for 25 years. I used some to coat plastic frames and it smells the same as fresh wax when melted. It is in the round from the bottom of five gallon buckets or molds from half gallon paper milk cartons. I think your wax is fine anywhere it doesn't get dirt ground in.


----------



## sandieg

Bee Bliss said:


> ziplock plastic freezer bags.


yeah, i used it and worked well with me


----------



## KevinR

I've got 30-40lbs sitting in 5 gallon bucket in the garage... Nothing seems to bother it once it's melted and filtered.

If your referring to something that the beetle/moths want to eat... I put my cappings in the freezer, then just take them out to melt them down.


----------

